# Servlet URL Mapping



## kiesa747 (25. Okt 2011)

Hey,

Ich hab nen servlet der mir einen Bild zeichnet , der heißt "bildServlet".  um auf das servlet zu greifen zu können hab ich in meinem quellcode den pfad angegeben wo das servlet liegt z.B.:


```
URL      bildURL = new URL("http://localhost:8888/Bild-portlet/bildServlet");
```

das funktioniert auch soweit gut kann so auch parameter ans servlet schicken. So ich wollte mal mein portlet auf einem anderem rechner/webserver testen. doch es hat nicht funktioniert , es liegt am "http://localhost:8888/" weiß einer wie ich  das servlet anspreche ohne die adresse des servers zu wissen ? z.B.: ich würd auf dem servlet von http://meinepage.de zu greifen wie würde man die URL ändern von :


```
URL      bildURL = new URL("http://localhost:8888/Bild-portlet/bildServlet");
```

auf:


```
URL      bildURL = new URL("http://meinepage.de/Bild-portlet/bildServlet");
```



P.S bin mir nicht sicher ob der Name des threads passend ist


----------



## nillehammer (25. Okt 2011)

Wenn sich der Host ändert, auf dem Deine Anwendung läuft, musst Du nur den Host anpassen. Das hast Du zwar in Deiner zweiten URL gemacht, allerdings fehlt hier die Portangabe (Es sei denn, das war Absicht, weil Du den Server auf meinepage.de auf Port 80 hast lauschen lassen).


----------



## kiesa747 (25. Okt 2011)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Wenn sich der Host ändert, auf dem Deine Anwendung läuft, musst Du nur den Host anpassen. Das hast Du zwar in Deiner zweiten URL gemacht, allerdings fehlt hier die Portangabe (Es sei denn, das war Absicht, weil Du den Server auf meinepage.de auf Port 80 hast lauschen lassen).



ich habe den host ja jetzt manuel geändert wenn ich jetzt den host nicht wissen würde könnte ich nichts manuell ändern deswegen wollte ich wissen wie ich den hostnamen bekommen /ändern kann ohne immer wieder den hostnamen manuel in dem quellcode zu ändern


----------



## nillehammer (25. Okt 2011)

Wenn es ein Clientprogramm ist, würden sich Kommandozeilenargumente anbieten. Ansonsten auch das Laden aus einer Propertiesdatei.


----------

